# addictions by enneagram type



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

* The Addictive Personality:
Disorders by Enneagram Type :crazy: *

* Don't know your Enneagram Type? *

Click here to take our Enneagram Test 
While the Enneagram is a powerful tool for transformation, transformational work is not possible for those actively abusing addictive medications, alcohol, or controlled substances. Those suffering from substance abuse problems must become "sober" on a regular basis before they can sustain any in-depth inquiry into their true nature. Abuse and neglect make it almost impossible to develop the sensitivity and attention necessary to observe oneself with any clarity. 
Fortunately, there are many resources available to support the addictive personality in breaking free of various forms of addictions, including books, workshops, support groups, therapy, and even inpatient care. The Enneagram is not a substitute for those resources, but combined with them, can be extremely helpful in understanding the roots of the addictive personality. 
All nine Enneagram personality types can have any kind of addiction, and all nine types can be codependent. We find some tendencies toward certain addictions in the Enneagram types, however, and offer the following correlations as a beginning guideline. They are not all-inclusive and are not intended to be a complete discussion of this complex problem. Note also that the addictions and disorders listed below apply not only to each Enneagram personality type, but also each type's Direction of Disintegration. 
The following material is taken from The Wisdom of the Enneagram (pages 350-352), and is offered as a preliminary study of which addictive behaviors and other imbalances coincide with each personality type. These observations are not meant to be all-inclusive or to complete, only that they are a useful starting place for studying this important application of the Enneagram. 
Be sure, however, that you or someone else you are applying this information to is correctly typed. You can take the scientifically validated Riso-Hudson Enneagram Type Indicator (RHETI Version 2.5) on this website. Also, be aware that the types connected by a line on the Enneagram from your basic personality type may also show up in your own pattern of addictions, imbalances, and substance abuse.

* Eating Disorders & Addictions of the Types *



 Type 1 *The Reformer
* Excessive use of diets, vitamins, and cleansing techniques (fasts, diet pills, enemas). Under-eating for self-control: in extreme cases anorexia and bulimia. Alcohol to relieve tension.
 Type 2 *The Helper
* Abusing food and over-the-counter medications. Bingeing, especially on sweets and carbohydrates. Over-eating from feeling "love-starved." Hypochondria to look for sympathy.
 Type 3 *The Achiever
* Over-stressing the body for recognition. Working out to exhaustion. Starvation diets. Workaholism. Excessive intake of coffee, stimulants, amphetamines, cocaine, steroids or excessive surgery for cosmetic improvement.
 Type 4 *The Individualist
* Over-indulgence in rich foods, sweets, alcohol to alter mood, to socialize, and for emotional consolation. Lack of physical activity. Bulimia. Depressants. Tobacco, prescription drugs, or heroin for social anxiety. Cosmetic surgery to erase rejected features.
 Type 5 *The Investigator
* Poor eating and sleeping habits due to minimizing needs. Neglecting hygiene and nutrition. Lack of physical activity. Psychotropic drugs for mental stimulation and escape, narcotics for anxiety.
 Type 6 *The Loyalist
* Rigidity in diet causes nutritional imbalances ("I don't like vegetables.") Working excessively. Caffeine and amphetamines for stamina, but also alcohol and depressants to deaden anxiety. Higher susceptibility to alcoholism than many types.
 Type 7 *The Enthusiast*
The type most prone to addictions: stimulants (caffeine, cocaine, and amphetamines), Ecstasy, psychotropics, narcotics, and alcohol but tend to avoid other depressants. Wear body out with effort to stay "up." Excessive cosmetic surgery, pain killers.
 Type 8 *The Challenger
* Ignore physical needs and problems: avoid medical visits and check-ups. Indulging in rich foods, alcohol, tobacco while pushing self too hard leads to high stress, strokes, and heart conditions. Control issues central, although alcoholism and narcotic addictions are possible.
 Type 9 *The Peacemaker
* Over-eating or under-eating due to lack of self-awareness and repressed anger. Lack of physical activity. Depressants and psychotropics, alcohol, marijuana, narcotics to deaden loneliness and anxiety.


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

well...4w5/5w4 here, and it seems to correlate. i do all of the things in 4 and in 5, except for heroin. And my reasons for using psychotropic drugs are different. well, that is to say they have more reasons than what are up there. Like the fact they can be utilized as a tool for introspection.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

i'm 4w5. i've done all except heroin and cosmetic surgery.


----------



## deepestblue (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm a 4w5 and I have to say that that's accurate in both the 4 and 5 fronts. I definitely use alcohol to alter mood. Have smoked to relieve social anxiety (asthma has prevented me from doing that very often), but I haven't done any drugs for that. I do love sweets. I did some serious cutting down on food intake to help lose weight fast as well. Very good list!


----------



## deepestblue (Apr 18, 2010)

And...some highs to escape. Usually yerba mate (fantastic stuff, different effect on me than some others, but it's quite easy and inexpensive to get). I have a feeling that if I get into any drugs to escape, I'd do it constantly.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

> Type 7 The Enthusiast
> The type most prone to addictions: stimulants (_caffeine_, cocaine, and amphetamines), _Ecstasy, psychotropics, narcotics, and alcohol_ but tend to avoid other depressants. Wear body out with effort to stay "up." Excessive cosmetic surgery, _pain killers_.


Emphasis added on things i am "addicted" to.

Coffee is my daily routine. I love E, but i dont roll often, psychotropics of any kind are welcome, i like to drink occasionally, and i pop pills all the time. Busy life. Oh, and now all of you know that there is a 75% chance that any interaction with me is while i am on something.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

kristina 23 said:


> Type 9 *The Peacemaker
> * Over-eating or under-eating due to lack of self-awareness and repressed anger. Lack of physical activity. Depressants and psychotropics, alcohol, marijuana, narcotics to deaden loneliness and anxiety.


Under-eating? Yes, I tend to do that.
Lack of physical activity? Yeah... that too.
I don't use drugs anymore though. I still drink beer but only like... 2-4 bottles per month on average. I only drink with friends and even then I don't get drunk.

I have none of the problems from my 1 wing however. I only under-eat because I am rarely hungry... I don't have any self-control...


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

kristina 23 said:


> Type 5 *The Investigator*
> _Poor eating and sleeping habits due to minimizing needs. Neglecting hygiene and nutrition. Lack of physical activity._ Psychotropic drugs for mental stimulation and escape, narcotics for anxiety.


Oh, dear. This is me to a tee, sans the part about the drugs! Although I do my best when it comes to hygiene, people around me worry because I never sleep and often forget to eat when I get really into something (which is almost all the time). Also, I basically never move from my computer seat, which causes others to worry even more...*sigh*

Oh, the life of a Five...


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

kristina 23 said:


> Type 1 *The Reformer
> * Excessive use of diets,_vitamins, and cleansing techniques_ (fasts, diet pills, enemas). Under-eating for self-control: in extreme cases anorexia and bulimia. Alcohol to relieve tension.
> Type 2 *The Helper
> * Abusing food and over-the-counter medications. Bingeing, especially on sweets and carbohydrates. Over-eating from feeling "love-starved." Hypochondria to look for sympathy.
> ...




 I bolded what's true and italicized what I have tendencies for


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

8. Correct. :dry:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Type 6 *The Loyalist
* Rigidity in diet causes nutritional imbalances ("I don't like vegetables.") Working excessively. Caffeine and amphetamines for stamina, but also alcohol and depressants to deaden anxiety. Higher susceptibility to alcoholism than many types.

I like vegetables, and I don't drink alcohol.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

The six thing doesn't really apply to me very much. The description for type two sounds more like me, minus feeling "loved starved"


----------



## Vanguard (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh yeah, but there's nothing wrong with that (type 8 addictions). Going to the doctor blows.


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

kristina 23 said:


> i'm 4w5. i've done all except heroin and cosmetic surgery.


oh yeah, and cosmetic surgery...
im not THAT superficial...or maybe im just broke.


----------



## Karistiana (Apr 20, 2010)

kristina 23 said:


> Type 4 *The Individualist
> * Over-indulgence in rich foods, sweets, alcohol to alter mood, to socialize, and for emotional consolation. Lack of physical activity. Bulimia. Depressants. Tobacco, prescription drugs, or heroin for social anxiety. Cosmetic surgery to erase rejected features.


Yummy food and snacks are a bit of a weakness, not much of a drinker but do socially, hated puking too much to be bulimic, just quit smoking a month ago, no heroin or depressants for me thanks, only take meds when necessary and don't like taking them then, cosmetic surgery costs too much for me to even consider.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm a 4w3 but the 4 description doesn't describe me as much as type 1(though less extreme, I do restrict my food and sometimes get carried away with that...especially in times of stress.) 3 also fits kind of, but way less extreme.
I do like sweets and have a huge sweet tooth but I deny myself most of the time. I also like to move and do physical activity. I'm only lethargic when I'm sick or feeling extremely down and that doesn't happen too often.

I don't drink too much but I enjoy it and I usually drink to unwind after a tense situation or a tense mindset or just to have fun. It's mainly a social activity for me.


One part of type 4 I do relate to is the body image issues. I don't think I'd get cosmic surgery, but I have my share of rejected features and things I wish I could change.


----------



## Ttown (Sep 21, 2010)

I can really only speak for myself, but this description of the addictions is pretty accurate. This isn't something I'm proud of, but I'm a recovering heroin addict (and also a 4). Since I was a little kid, I've always been painfully shy. Even though I longed to make friends, it was nearly impossible for me to do so. When I discovered heroin, it seemed like the answer to all of my problems. Not only could I suddenly talk to anyone and everyone without feeling the least bit self-conscious, I could be myself. I could be completely honest and confident and was able to share the most intimate details of my personality with people without reservations. Luckily, I'm now able to do this without heroin.

The use of prescription drugs makes sense for a two. A friend of mine is a 2w3. There's a lot of twos in my life and I've realized that twos often think of themselves as "good". My friend was also addicted to opiates, but only used pills. He refused to do heroin, the "hard stuff". I believe this was because he felt better about being a drug addict because he was only using pain pills a doctor can prescribe.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Type 3 The Achiever
*Over-stressing the body for recognition*. *Working out to exhaustion.* Starvation diets. *Workaholism*.* Excessive intake of coffee*, stimulants, amphetamines, cocaine, steroids or excessive surgery for cosmetic improvement.

My joints have been a bit "rocked" due to oddness in workout routines. Poor form was rarely a case though, just never warmed up (wanted it quick).

Bout, 12 cuppa coffee a day.

I've moved up far in my job simply to my never stop sort of mind.



Certainly an interesting thread, I'm glad it was bumped.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

la musa candido said:


> Type 1 *The Reformer
> * Excessive use of diets, vitamins, and cleansing techniques (fasts, diet pills, enemas). Under-eating for self-control: in extreme cases anorexia and bulimia. Alcohol to relieve tension.
> 
> Type 3 *The Achiever
> ...


These sound the most like me. I'll amp myself up on sugar, coffee and Ritalin while not caring what I eat, I never go to the doctor, but then randomly get these whims to "cleanse" myself by eating only raw food.

Never has my "raw food" kicks lasted even a day. :crazy:


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm a mix of Three, Five, and Eight (and not just because they're all in my trifix). Five still applies most of all, though, as I'm sure would be the case for most any self-described intellectual.


----------

